#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  咬舌自盡的狗

## 伏真

咬舌自盡的狗 作者:林清玄 (轉貼)

有一次，帶家裡的狗看醫生，坐上一輛計程車。
由於狗咳嗽得厲害，吸引了司機的注意，
反身問我：「狗感冒了嗎？」「是呀！從昨晚就咳個不停。」
我說。司機突然長歎一聲：「唉!咳得和人一模一樣呀！」
話閘子一打開，司機說了一個養狗的痛苦經驗：
很多年前，他養了一條大狼狗，長得太大了，
食量非常驚人，加上吠聲奇大，吵得人不能安寧，
有一天覺得負擔太重，不想養了。

他把狼狗放在布袋裡，載出去放生，為了怕牠跑回家，
特地開車開了一百多公里，放到中部的深山。
放了狗，他加速逃回家，狼狗在後面追了幾公里就消失了。
經過一個星期，一天半夜聽到有人用力敲門，
開門一看，原來是那隻大狼狗回來了，形容枯槁，
極為狼狽，顯然是經過長時間的奔跑和尋找。

計程車司機雖然十分訝異，但是他二話不說，
又從家裡拿出布袋，把狼狗裝入布袋，
再次帶去放生，這一次，他從北宜公路狂奔
到宜蘭，一路聽到狼狗低聲號哭的聲音。

到宜蘭山區，把布袋打開，發現滿布袋都是血，
血，還繼續從狼狗的嘴角流溢出來。
他把狗嘴拉開，發現狼狗的舌? Y斷成兩截。
原來，狼狗咬舌自盡了。司機說完這個故事，
車裡陷入極深的靜默，我從照後鏡裡看到司機那通紅的眼睛。

經過一會兒，他才說：「我每次看到別人的狗，
都會想到我那一隻咬舌自盡的狗，這一件事會使我痛苦一輩子，
我真不是人呀！我比一隻狗還不如呀！」聽著司機的故事，
我眼前浮現那隻狼狗在原野、在高山、在城鎮、
在荒郊奔馳的景象，牠為了回家尋找主人，
奔跑百里，不知經歷過多麼大的痛苦，
好不容易回到家門，主人不但不開門，
連一句安慰的話也沒有，立刻被送去拋棄，
對一隻有志氣有感情的狗是多麼大的打擊呀！

與其再度被無情無義的人拋棄，不如自求解脫。
司機說，他把狼狗厚葬，時常去燒香祭拜，
也難以消除內心的愧悔，所以他發願，
要常對養狗的人講這個故事，勸大家要愛家中的狗，
希望這可以消去他的一些罪業……。

唉！在人世間有情有義的人受到無情的背棄不也是這樣嗎？
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
轉貼自我的信箱^^"
感覺那隻狗好棒喔...只是飼養他的主人太....好感動的說

----------


## Fenrir

還是那一句老話...
養之前請先想清楚自己是否有能力負擔...
是否有責任心...是否有耐信....是否有伙食...
通常就是因為人們的考慮不周全而導致流浪狗一堆...
為什麼呢?看到喜歡就帶走...長大了...長得不好看...體型過大..就遺棄
已經被人類飼養習慣的動物缺乏謀生能力
放生等於殺生
......當人們自以為放生做了一件善事...但真相到底是否如此?
相信獸友們都聽過 某些廣大地區的人飼養大行動物後 因體型過大而遺棄
的報導吧?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
這篇文章是引敘狗的故事來說人...(人類果真是以自我為中心居多)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

呼呼。好在我沒有對自己養的那只狼狗那麼狠心，呵呵。

----------


## Sonic Adolph

家中沒有能力，而且自己看來都是那種沒責任的人……
所以，只養過數碼暴龍……
(沒錯我是來亂的……不要打我……)

----------


## 伏真

> 還是那一句老話...
> 養之前請先想清楚自己是否有能力負擔...
> 是否有責任心...是否有耐信....是否有伙食...
> 通常就是因為人們的考慮不周全而導致流浪狗一堆...
> 為什麼呢?看到喜歡就帶走...長大了...長得不好看...體型過大..就遺棄
> 已經被人類飼養習慣的動物缺乏謀生能力
> 放生等於殺生
> ......當人們自以為放生做了一件善事...但真相到底是否如此?
> 相信獸友們都聽過 某些廣大地區的人飼養大行動物後 因體型過大而遺棄
> ...



這篇是林清玄所寫滴阿看不慣他用狗來影射的話...就咬他唄~
倒是那隻狼狗的感覺...不覺得很&^$&*<-無法言喻
還有..狼狗..有多大隻阿= =!?...大型動物!?大...大象那麼大嗎!?￣▽￣

----------


## LSI狼

也建議多多認領流浪狗，其實狗沒有說一定要從小開始養才會聽話的說法，只要真正愛牠，當成是家裡的一份子，見過外面世面的流浪狗反而是最好的。也不要迷信於血統純種之說，很多純種狗都是採近親交配的，基因庫中有缺陷的基因也會傳承下去，而會造成一些常見的遺傳性疾病，如隱睪症、原田症等等。

----------


## Wolfang

只可惜林清玄先生因為後來一些感情出了問題，結果現在就很少有演說了

----------


## 月狼

...QQ這麼忠的狗他竟然不要

我比較怕的是自己沒有能力去養他@@"
養了之後一隻狗到老到死都是自己要陪他的
萬一弄個不好又對不起牠就更糟糕了...b

----------


## Wolfang

現在回過頭來看看這文章，覺得如如果照芬仔說的
那其實這篇文章就真的沒價值了，林清玄先生自己的情感出了無法原諒的錯誤...回來看這文章還滿諷刺的

----------


## 狂狼

QQ看完後覺得那隻狼狗還真可憐耶....
虧它還這麼拼命的找路回家...
節果....還不是又要被主人在丟一次嗎?
如果我是那主人就不會那麼狠心了
當他在回來時我會緊緊抱住他!!
(有點噁心說不定他會因為這舉動而自己逃家勒)
不管怎樣都繼續養!!
(不然給朋友有空回去看他或給寵物之家這樣他還幸福些...)

----------


## 野狼1991

好想哭阿~
QQ...阿!我哭出來了....=  =+

----------


## wildcheetah

> ...QQ這麼忠的狗他竟然不要
> 
> 我比較怕的是自己沒有能力去養他@@"
> 養了之後一隻狗到老到死都是自己要陪他的
> 萬一弄個不好又對不起牠就更糟糕了...b


恩阿!恩阿!
月狼大說的是!!

----------


## 野狼1991

看第2次了.....還是想哭....
想到那是狗....就好恨人類....(虧我在現實中也是問人類)
=  =...真希望我是真正的一匹狼阿.....(野狼機車也可以~!!)

----------


## wildcheetah

> 看第2次了.....還是想哭....
> 想到那是狗....就好恨人類....(虧我在現實中也是問人類)
> =  =...真希望我是真正的一匹狼阿.....(野狼機車也可以~!!)


我也蠻想成為一隻豹...
無憂無慮的在草原上奔跑....狩獵阿...
但這是沒辦法的...
我不想當人....
人實在太壞了...
有時都覺得...人比獸來不如阿....

----------


## Katsuya XII

> 我也蠻想成為一隻豹...
> 無憂無慮的在草原上奔跑....狩獵阿...
> 但這是沒辦法的...
> 我不想當人....
> 人實在太壞了...
> 有時都覺得...人比獸來不如阿....


但是,你是「人類」呀,也許人類真的在某方面很過分,但,我們也有著「獸」沒有的東西呀!!!我指的不是物質方面的喔,是有點虛幻...但又身手可及的...恩...我不知道該怎麼形容啦,總歸一句,並不是「獸」就好,但也不是「人」就好,滿個生物都有缺點的,如何改進才是最重要的...

----------


## 野狼1991

> 但是,你是「人類」呀,也許人類真的在某方面很過分,但,我們也有著「獸」沒有的東西呀!!!我指的不是物質方面的喔,是有點虛幻...但又身手可及的...恩...我不知道該怎麼形容啦,總歸一句,並不是「獸」就好,但也不是「人」就好,滿個生物都有缺點的,如何改進才是最重要的...


恩..克也兄說的沒錯!
改變了我的看法!
(其實我奔來也和獵豹兄一樣..
寧肯當獸不願當人....)

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

這篇我看過幾次了
狼狗有多大喔...滿大的喔.跟狼差不多或者在小一點
那隻狼狗那麼忠心.是很適合訓練的一個寶.可惜那個司機實在是很沒眼光

----------


## 嵐隱

其實外面的流浪狗本來都應該是很漂亮的，只要得到良好的照顧。
像我家現在就養了七隻狗了，都是雜種狗，而且撿了白腳白尾的流浪黑狗。
這種狗都因為迷信被丟掉，真搞不懂那些丟狗的人，白腳白尾的黑狗有什麼好怕的！
傷心...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BGs

民間習俗認為白腳狗是披麻帶孝的象徵......
簡稱「帶衰」
......不過白腳的貓似乎沒有這種禁忌，還有一個專門術語──「踏雪尋梅」

漢人的陋習還真多耶

----------


## 柴克

真搞不懂人類在想啥?
既認為只有"科技"才是真實的
卻又整天煩惱"迷信"的存在


或許有點怪力亂神
不過我到希望有"那種東西"的存在
這養有獸人的可能性就增多了(希望能成為一個狼人)


回歸正題
不管人類如何做
受害的永遠是別人....不...別獸
希望他們再做這些事時能夠多想一點

----------


## 瘋虎

好可憐的狼犬阿....
雖然我現實中身為人類但是......我卻痛恨很多人類常做出的是
打獵.殺獸來吃.為了利益的殺賴等等....
自稱是萬物之靈的人類真的得想想在做出一些事情的代價和因此受害的人與獸

----------

